# Mini LCD Display (7-10") für HTPC



## Thor76 (7. Juni 2010)

*Mini LCD Display (7-10") für HTPC*

Ich suche für mein HTPC-Projekt ein kleines LCD Display, das mir die Windows Media Player Wiedergabeliste anzeigt ohne das ich den LCD-TV einschalten muss (für gelegentliche Musikwiedergabe oder Internetradio). Deweiteren wäre eine parallele Nutzung als Bilderrahmen nicht schlecht.

Windows bietet ja die Sideshow-Technologie an, aber die scheint sich nicht durchzusetzen. 

Von Samsung gibt es zwar Digitale Bilderrahmen, die auch eine Mini-Monitor Funktion haben, aber leider unterstützen die Treiber kein Windows 7.

Kennt jemand kleine LCD Displays oder Digitale Bilderrahmen, die man an einem PC anschliessen kann? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## BigSmoke (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mini LCD Display (7-10") für HTPC*

z.b 

26cm 10" TFT Touchscreen Monitor 1024 x 768 VGA schwarz - eBay.ch (endet 15.06.10 14:05:55 MESZ)

8" Faytech Touchscreen TFT Monitor 800x600 HTPC / Auto bei eBay.de: TFT-Monitore (endet 11.07.10 15:48:32 MESZ)

Nanovision MIMO UM-710S, 7"Zusatzdisplay mit USB-Anschluss - LCD and more

Nanovision MIMO UM-720S (mit Touchpanel), 7" Zusatzdisplay mit USB-Anschluss - LCD and more

Buy.com Germany - Samsung SPF-107H Digitaler Bilderrahmen Photo Viewer - 25,4 cm (10 Zoll)

Samsung SPF-87 H schwarz 20,3 cm (8") - Digitale Bilderrahmen - Ihr Technik-Versand - TECHNIKdirekt.de


----------

